# Bedieneroberfläche für mehrere Betriebs-Systeme



## project (15 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Hoffe ich bin hier am richtigen Ort mit meinen Fragen... Habe über google etc. schon einige informationen gefunden, allerdings bin ich immer noch nicht ganz sicher...

Ich habe eine kleine VBA bzw. VB6 Bedieneroberfläche die via USB-Schnittstelle und ca 8 verschiedenen .ocx-Steuerelementen mit einer Omron CP1L Steuerung kommuniziert. Damit wird ein Servo-Motor angesprochen. Diese Anwendung läuft leider nur auf Windows und sollte nun auch auf Mac- und wenn möglich Linux-Systemen laufen.

- Das Programm kommuniziert via USB-Schnittstelle mit der Steuerung. optional wäre eine RS232-Schnittstelle möglich.
- Zukünftig sollten zusätzlich via USB-Schnittstelle diverse Spiegereflex-Kameras angesprochen werden.
- Die Bedieneroberfläche sollte visuell "professionell" gestalltbar sein.

Wenn das finanziell im Rahmen liegt würde ich gerne die bestehende Anwendung umschreiben bzw. neu schreiben lassen... Allerdings weis ich noch nicht genau was dazu wirklich die beste Lösung wäre....

Welche Sprache wäre dazu am meisten zu empfehlen? Die Anwendung sollte möglichst einfach und wen möglich ohne zusätzliche Frameworks etc. auf Windows/mac/linux istallierbar sein und auf allen Betriebs-Systemen mit der Steuerung und DSLR-Kameras kommunizieren.
über google bin ich auf Java gestossen... leider kenne ich mich selber damit aber nicht aus... 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen wie ich am besten vorgehen sollte... 

vielen dank und liebe grüsse!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 April 2011)

Mit VBA / VB6 und ocx'en bist du natürlich vollkommen an Windows gebunden.

Java ist eine Möglichkeit, weiteres wären z.B.
- C++ mit wxWidgets
- C++ mit Qt
- Python oder Perl mit Tk

Wobei Tk nicht besonders schön aussieht. Ich würde eine der ersten beiden Varianten wählen.
Java geht auch, aber so richtig ins Betriebssystems-Look&Feel pflegt sich das nicht ein.
Dein ocx bekommst du natürlich nirgendwo ans Laufen.


----------



## project (16 April 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Mit VBA / VB6 und ocx'en bist du natürlich vollkommen an Windows gebunden.
> 
> Java ist eine Möglichkeit, weiteres wären z.B.
> - C++ mit wxWidgets
> ...



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

ja die ocx sind windows-komponenten und glaub ich nur für vba,vb6 und .net. und .net mit mono ist auch nicht die optimale lösung, so wie ich das bisher verstanden habe....

mit java oder c++ ist die anwendung auf allen Betriebs-Systemen lauffähig und kann auch auf mac&linux über die USB-Schnittstelle kommunizieren?

C++ wäre empfehlenswerter als Java..?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 April 2011)

project schrieb:


> mit java oder c++ ist die anwendung auf allen Betriebs-Systemen lauffähig und kann auch auf mac&linux über die USB-Schnittstelle kommunizieren?



Die von mir erwähnten Blbliotheken sind eigentlich nur für die GUI zuständig. USB halte ich darum für unwahrscheinlich, aber da musst du mal bei wxWidgets/Qt nachschauen. Wenn dein USB-Adapter aber nur ein RS232/USB Adapter ist, kannst du diesen normal über den COM-Port ansprechen.

Zu Java kann ich gar nicht viel sagen, das war nie mein Ding. Funktionieren soll es wohl ;-)


project schrieb:


> C++ wäre empfehlenswerter als Java..?


Das hängt von euren Vorkenntnissen ab. Wenn ihr ein konkretes Projekt habt und keine Vorkenntnisse in Java oder C++, würde ich prüfen welche Sprache/Bibliothek eure Umstellung am Besten unterstützt, und dann diese auswählen.


----------



## project (16 April 2011)

Mit der Steuerung kommuniziere ich momentan direkt via USB-Schnittstelle. Da könnte ich allerdings noch eine RS232-Schnittstelle einbauen..
Die Kameras müssten allerdings über die USB-Schnittstelle angesprochen werden....


----------



## project (19 April 2011)

Mit der libusb sollte dies möglich sein..?
http://www.libusb.org/

Müssten denn auch die Steuerelemente neu programmiert werden oder wie könnten dann die Befehle an die Steuerung gesendet werden...?


----------



## pvbrowser (27 April 2011)

*> Bedieneroberfläche für mehrere Betriebs-Systeme*

Das ist doch einer der Anwendungsfälle für unseren
http://pvbrowser.org


----------

